# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Eisprong, wanneer?

## RLB

Hallo,

ik hoop dat iemand een antwoord weet op mijn vraag.
Ik ben nu na 10 weken nog niet ongesteld geworden. (2x getest, niet zwanger)
Ik ben niet aan de pil, maar was altijd al wel een beetje onregelmatig.
Nu is mijn vraag:

Is je eisprong altijd 2 weken voor de menstruatie?
Betekent het dus dat ik mijn eisprong nog kan krijgen?

Ik wil graag zwanger worden, dus ben erg benieuwd

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

In principe heb je 14 dagen voor je menstruatie je eisprong. Maar het komt ook wel eens voor dat je een menstruatie hebt waar geen eisprong bij is geweest.

Het kan zijn dat je ondertussen je eisprong al hebt gehad of nog moet krijgen. Vaak merk je dat doordat je meer uitscheiding hebt dan anders.

----------


## vlinderrrr

Hoi 
Je kunt bij de drogist ook zogenaamde ovulatietesten kopen. Deze kun je gebruiken om te zien wanneer je je eisprong hebt en/of wanneer je het meest vruchtbaar bent. Hoe ze precies werken weet ik niet, maar dat staat er vast bij. 
Een andere manier om te weten wanneer je eisprong is, is om iedere ochtend je temperatuur op te meten. (als je nog ligt wakker te worden in bed) De ochtend dat je temperatuur iets hoger is (ik meen 0.5) dan heb je waarschijnlijk die dag de eisprong. 

Bij sommige vrouwen komt het voor dat ze helemaal geen eisprong hebben (PCO) of heel soms. Als je langer bezig bent om zwanger te raken en het lukt niet, kun je dit laten onderzoeken bij de gyneacoloog. 

succes ermee!

gr vlinderr

----------


## RLB

Nu 2 negetieve testen ben ik toch maar naar de huisarts gegaan.
Deze zei dat ik moest blijven wachten.
Toen heb ik een mailtje gestuurd naar onze verloskundige en die vroeg of ik langs kon komen.
Zij heeft een echo gemaakt en ja hoor!
Ik ben zwanger!!!!

Waarschijnlijk eisprong heel laat gehad en te vroeg getest.

----------


## vlinderrrr

gefeliciteerd joh! Geniet er maar van!

----------


## Sylvia93

Gefeliciteerd met je zwangerschap!!
Toch ook nog goed nieuws :Smile:

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Gefeliciteerd met je zwangerschap!

----------

